
HTML5 Nyan Cat - neave
http://paperjs.org/
======
xorglorb
It's kind of amazing what you can do with what was originally nothing more
than a document markup language. It will also be an absolute nightmare with
web advertisements. Now we will need Canvas/WebGL/HTML5 Audio block as well as
FlashBlock.

